# Best minicam?



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Saw a m12 milwaukee handheld 9 foot inspection cam for $370.....I wonder how good it is.

Ridgid has a 3 footer for $104 ....I wonder how bad it is..........

I used to have 3 ridgids when they were $200....all broke now.....

Anyone got one they like, thats good value, that lasts , ...?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I got a Ridgid that I got at a pawn shop for cheap, it works, but it has limited uses. Think Dewalt makes one also.


----------

